# Peripatus (Velvet Worms)



## Dark_SlayerSG (Apr 11, 2006)

just got a new shipment of peripatus ( velvet worms ) yesterday and my dad nearly melted them all by putting them on the fish ( can't get the staff these days can ya ) i really wanted to post some pictures of the guys but when i take photos of them it comes out fuzzy any suggestions how to solve this problem for you guys that dont know what they look like heres a pic from the net


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 11, 2006)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YOU'VE GOT VELVET WORMS?!?! I WANT SOME PERIPATUS TOO!!!! What kind did you get? Do you have the latin name?!?! Please post pics !!!!

 phil.


----------



## El Johano (Apr 11, 2006)

Where are they from? New Zealand?


----------



## Gigas (Apr 11, 2006)

Im lookin to buy a south american sp nothing from NZ, small and pathetic


----------



## El Johano (Apr 11, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> Im lookin to buy a south american sp nothing from NZ, small and pathetic


I agree, the ones from NZ does not seem to survive very well either, probably due to temperature requirements (?). However I have never seen any other species for sale.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 11, 2006)

El Johano said:
			
		

> I agree, the ones from NZ does not seem to survive very well either, probably due to temperature requirements (?). However I have never seen any other species for sale.


 The NZ have specialist care Requirements, temp seasonal humidity etc and it doesn't help they have short lifespan as soon as theyre fully grown i heard they got at most a year on em, the only time i ever say a southamerican SP for sale was on a private site that supplied Zoo's and registered entamologidsuabsljbhshdl (sp?) whatever places for £150! for a pair


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems like there are some super nice ssp. in the carribeans, bigger and very colourful ones... Pretty much all of the peripatus from the australian region are pretty small and brownish... Note that they aren't myriopods, they're an ancient ssp. of sea slugs that ended up on land...


----------



## Gigas (Apr 11, 2006)

Personall i want one of those silky Cherry red ones i hear attain 6inches :drool:


----------

